# Debadge '18 Cruze LT



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

dwood said:


> Got around to de-badging the rear of the car today after a nice fresh was(minus the bow tie) Gotta say I'm really happy with how it came out! Next step I think is blacking out the bow ties front and rear. And definitely some fog lights. Anyone have a preferred method of blacking out the bow tie. I don't know if I want to buy new emblems just to get the look I want. Also got rid of the awful dealer plate frames.
> View attachment 287159



Looks good, I bought the black vinyl on ebay and you stick it on, blow dry it a bit and then use a razor to cut around the emblem. Holds up fine so far even when washed and in the hot sun.


----------



## dwood (May 18, 2020)

Thebigzeus said:


> Looks good, I bought the black vinyl on ebay and you stick it on, blow dry it a bit and then use a razor to cut around the emblem. Holds up fine so far even when washed and in the hot sun.
> 
> Thanks @Thebigzeus this is the first car I've had that I've seriously considered making any visual cahnges on so im pretty green in this area, was it hard to do? (the vinyl) A buddy of mine said it would be a pain in the rear end, pun intended lol.


----------



## dwood (May 18, 2020)

Also I reeeallly like that color!


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

It was easy, it comes in a small black sheet. If you use a sharp razor its quite easy. I took about ten minutes per emblem. could have went even faster.

Kit I got









Black Car Emblem Wrap - For Chevy Camaro BowTie Vinyl Badge Decal Cruze Sonic | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Black Car Emblem Wrap - For Chevy Camaro BowTie Vinyl Badge Decal Cruze Sonic at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## dwood (May 18, 2020)

Thebigzeus said:


> It was easy, it comes in a small black sheet. If you use a sharp razor its quite easy. I took about ten minutes per emblem. could have went even faster.
> 
> Kit I got
> 
> Ayyy Thank you! I just bought it I will be doing it as soon as it gets here! I'll make sure to update you when its done. Thanks again


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

dwood said:


> Got around to de-badging the rear of the car today after a nice fresh was(minus the bow tie) Gotta say I'm really happy with how it came out! Next step I think is blacking out the bow ties front and rear. And definitely some fog lights. Anyone have a preferred method of blacking out the bow tie. I don't know if I want to buy new emblems just to get the look I want. Also got rid of the awful dealer plate frames.
> View attachment 287159


Looks good. Been thinking of doing mine, or at least blacking them out. Any residual effect from removing them 2 years later?


----------



## dwood (May 18, 2020)

Cruzen18 said:


> Looks good. Been thinking of doing mine, or at least blacking them out. Any residual effect from removing them 2 years later?


None at all actually. A little "Goo Gone" and the sticky residue from the adhesive was gone totally.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I did my 2014 this year. No issues although I used a sticker eraser. Worth the money im ny book. Gets rid of ghosting and all.










How-To: Debadge - Rebadge your Rear-End! V4


----------



## dwood (May 18, 2020)

Blasirl said:


> I did my 2014 this year. No issues although I used a sticker eraser. Worth the money im ny book. Gets rid of ghosting and all.


Looks nice and clean. I like the red theme going on there as well. Seeing what part of the plates I can makes sense.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

dwood said:


> Got around to de-badging the rear of the car today after a nice fresh was(minus the bow tie) Gotta say I'm really happy with how it came out! Next step I think is blacking out the bow ties front and rear. And definitely some fog lights. Anyone have a preferred method of blacking out the bow tie. I don't know if I want to buy new emblems just to get the look I want. Also got rid of the awful dealer plate frames.
> View attachment 287159


Hey where in MA are you? I'm just outside Worcester

EDIT: Looking at the plate frame you're near the cape somewhere lol


----------



## dwood (May 18, 2020)

WillL84 said:


> Hey where in MA are you? I'm just outside Worcester
> 
> EDIT: Looking at the plate frame you're near the cape somewhere lol


Yea live on the cape. Lookin to gtfoh soon 😂 waaaay too expensive here.


----------



## Little Rocket (Jun 11, 2019)

dwood said:


> Got around to de-badging the rear of the car today after a nice fresh was(minus the bow tie) Gotta say I'm really happy with how it came out! Next step I think is blacking out the bow ties front and rear. And definitely some fog lights. Anyone have a preferred method of blacking out the bow tie. I don't know if I want to buy new emblems just to get the look I want. Also got rid of the awful dealer plate frames.
> View attachment 287159


I have a 2017 Red Cruze LT and a 2014 Red SS. I added an SS emblem to the rear of my Cruze like the one on my SS (oddly the dealer had one in stock). I enjoy the idea and no one else has noticed. Darn!


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

i did the same to mine black bowties and removed the rest


----------



## dwood (May 18, 2020)

HBCRUZE2017 said:


> i did the same to mine black bowties and removed the rest


Black vinyl kit should be here in a couple days and I will be doing it right away. Can't wait!


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

i just had the dealer install the black bowties when i got it used for free


----------

